# WOW 6 wins at the Michigan Betta Club Show



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so proud of my Babies. They have won 6 awards at the Michigan Betta Club Show on 4/30/2011. Here they are.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

are those kind of events big?

how mny other bettas were there?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Cossie. They usually have about 250 to 300 entrants or more. But there are many different catagories that the fish are entered in.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations!! I have no doubt that you put tons of effort in raising and keeping those fantastical bettas. You must be so proud.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes I am and thanks. It took three years of breeding to get a show line of my own.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Great job!! Is the second photo down a photo of the same fish as your avatar? Or are they related? He's a beauty!!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! Your Betta's are so pretty


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiclid Dude. Yes that is the same one and he is the one that won First Place last month in Cal. in the NB class. Different judges different opinions. Go figure. Thanks.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats! I do so love your black lace MG male! He looks so... delicately victorian.  Very well done!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

There are two Black Lace MG males. They are brothers.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

My bad! I meant the first one. I like them both, though.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes he is beautiful. He is much prettier then the picture shows.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow you got first, 2nd and 3rd all on the same day? lol


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes and the 2 Best Of Shows in the New Breeders class.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

That's wonderful, great job!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get the ribbons and get them framed. I frame all the ribbons I win.


----------

